# New Beatles Book - Argus "Beatles Untold Story death and replacement of Paul



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Beatles-The-Untold-Story-ebook/dp/B0083KO96A/ref=pd_rhf_pe_p_img_1

Description:A ferocious argument among the Beatles comes to its drunken climax in the now famous Studio number 2 at Abbey Road. Angry and frustrated, Paul runs outside during a lightning storm, roars off in his car and is killed, then replaced by a look-alike. The Prime Minister, the Queen, the English Official Secrets Act, and huge economic interests could not let him die. This novel assumes the Beatle story a great deal more complex, unsettling and unknowable than the popular biographical myth. Like the classic story of Oedipus, the Beatles had within them the elements that would eventually lead to their downfall: their intelligence and willingness to puncture traditional cultural reality -- the very characteristics that made them such carefree, brazen, and wildly appealing figures. Huge sums of money were involved in their story and the Beatlemainia Zeitgeist was baying for blood all over the world, the pressure to come up with the "Next Big Album" time after time cannot have been much fun. Problems associated with enormous fame led Lennon to deep and angry disillusionment and the original McCartney to his death -- then his look-alike replacement to the edge of sanity. The Introduction gives evidence of Paul's death and replacement. The rest of the book is the story. Check it out!

A review is available on "This Little Light" Writer's Blog: http://gonna-let-it-shine.blogspot.com/2011/10/beatles-death-and-replacement-of-paul.html

Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Beatles-Death-and-Replacement-of-Paul-the-Untold-Story/259059457463005?sk=info


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for the Introduction Betsy & Ann!


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

This book has a new cover in Amazon. Really appreciate any comments on it and thanks in advance.
ES


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

A critique of Beatles: Death and Replacement of Paul, Untold Story (by Jen Kohler http://gonna-let-it-shine.blogspot.com/)
"I was blown away! I didn't know much about the Beatles prior to reading this book and I had no idea that anyone thought the original Paul McCartney had died and been replaced. Wow. You made an extremely compelling argument, presenting facts from a very reasonable, logical point of view.

This book is entertaining. Several times I found myself thinking, how the heck does he know this? In some of the scenes you describe, it's as if you were there with John and Paul. For example, when they've taken acid and they spend hours looking into each other's eyes. That was particularly well written.

Your description of the drugs and partying life was great. The reader experiences the chaotic alternate reality of acid trips along with the Beatles. The description of the tour was excellent. I could easily imagine just how exhausting it would be to perform night after night, using drugs to either put you to sleep or wake yourself up, not even knowing what city you're in. Well done. Also, I found it fascinating the way you described American culture from an outsider's point of view. It was quite eye-opening."
)


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

"Turn me on, dead man."


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

"Turn me on dead man" and "Paul is dead, Miss him, miss him, miss him, at the end of glass onion.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Still a few left on Amazon!


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

There is now a 5 star review of this book on Amazon


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

This book is now at Amazon with a new URL: http://www.amazon.com/Beatles-The-Untold-Story-ebook/dp/B0083KO96A/ref=pd_rhf_pe_p_img_1
It is now published by Argus books and in hard copy at:
http://www.a-argusbooks.com/Storebeatles.htm


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

My book has found a publisher at Argus Books and is in Kindle on Amazon. Also in Paperback. It has a review already.
It is: 
Best Beatles story yet!! May 18, 2012
By Ann Little
A mere few weeks ago I thought of the Beatles as just some trippy British guys that girls used to go crazy for, kind of like they did for New Kids on the Block when I was a child. While I knew the names of some of their albums, I had no idea of the significance behind those names or how groundbreaking their music really was. Luckily for me, this fabulous resource came along with twenty-one smartly written chapters that completely flipped upside-down what I thought I knew.

The mental fog dissipated as I read, and a clearer picture of not only the Beatles, but America, emerged. Schultze has skillfully woven cultural tidbits into the chapters, reminding the reader of what the world was experiencing at the time the Beatles became famous. He also lets us climb into the limo along with John, Paul, George and Ringo and feel their alarm as frenzied fans rock the vehicle side to side and press their tear streaked faces against the glass.
The pacing of this book is consistent and comfortable, making it easy to follow the unfolding events. The author keeps things refreshingly real in his depiction of the member's lives, focusing much of the attention on John Lennon and Paul McCartney. I especially enjoyed the dialogue which is full of banter and had me laughing out loud more than once. The narrative is also well done, carefully detailing everything from their bad acid trips to the gruesome car wreck that takes the original McCartney's life.
http://www.amazon.com/Beatles-The-Untold-Story-ebook/dp/B0083KO96A/

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Betsy>_


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

The book is now available in paperback and kindle at a much reduced price. It was selling well as a kindle edition at 9.99 but my publisher has it at 5.99. Is that a wise reduction?


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

yes it is.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

My book Beatles Untold Story is outselling American sales in the UK. Anyone got a take on that?


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Amazing difference between paperback and Kindle sales on this book. Kindle is selling like crazy.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

The paperback is now outselling the Kindle edition. Why would that be?


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone know how to check on sales of your book? thanks.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

How do you find out how many books you have sold on Amazon?


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow. Lots of new and cool reviews on Amazon.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Now available in paperback at a reduced price.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

The book as a Kindle is doing well.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I haven't read it, but the Kindle edition is now $4.99. 
PS... John and George are dead, not Paul.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Possibility of a movie.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

The price has been lowered on both the Kindle and paperback edition. Act now!


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Booksigning at Warwicks in La Jolla.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

PRICE IS REDUCED TO 99 cents FOR ONE MORE WEEK!


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Still 99 cents!


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Book is written by Ernie Schultze


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

An intriguing look at the "Paul is Dead" rumor.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Available on Amazon


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

New review "this book made me cry"


----------

